# Nass Sunday 4/26



## MR. evil (Apr 22, 2009)

One of my wifes ex-coworkers that showed my around Case Mt last season asked if I could show him and a friend around Nass this Sunday. Right now I am thinking of starting out of Scovillle around 8:00 and doing the Big loop plus B-street. Or maybe we could take a tour through the Kitchen, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am open to suggestions.



Rip spring bumps at Sugarbush.

:razz:



Hey....you asked...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll probably be up there. Was planning on venturing up into the Johnny Cake area to see what is there for trails since we noticed a new one the other day.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of doing the warm-up twisties, then some variation in the b-street area (possibly including Red's rock), then heading out for the big loop.  I'd get to the big loop by either going back through the parking area or heading across 69 by Sessions and going up that way, the only problem with the later is that you miss the cemetery twisties.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 23, 2009)

Scott is going to lead this ride. I am not sure what we will be doing but it won't be the standard loop

We are meeting at 8AM at Scoville


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2009)

You're in good hands then.  If I'm not skiing I just may have to try to be there.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You're in good hands then.  If I'm not skiing I just may have to try to be there.



Skiing? Did you say skiing?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Skiing? Did you say skiing?



It's a possibility...


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Scott is going to lead this ride. I am not sure what we will be doing but it won't be the standard loop
> 
> We are meeting at 8AM at Scoville



Scott gave me a preview of what he was planning this weekend. Giddyup! You'll like the new 69er.


----------



## rueler (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys...Unfortunately, I can't make the morning ride tomorrow. I forgot that I promised my buddy that I would open his pool with him in the early am...if I ride at all it probably won't be until later on in the afternoon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2009)

rueler said:


> Hey guys...Unfortunately, I can't make the morning ride tomorrow. I forgot that I promised my buddy that I would open his pool with him in the early am...if I ride at all it probably won't be until later on in the afternoon. Sorry for the inconvenience.



No problem, I wil just take them on the main loop


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2009)

Enjoy the ride Tim.  I would have joined you, but I'll hopefully be more than half way to Sugarbush by the time the ride starts.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2009)

Have fun skiing. 

Its sad to say but I have already put ski season behind me and I am in full bore bike mode.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Have fun skiing.
> 
> Its sad to say but I have already put ski season behind me and I am in full bore bike mode.



+1, all my ski stuff has been washed cleaned and put in a closet.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Have fun skiing.
> 
> Its sad to say but I have already put ski season behind me and I am in full bore bike mode.





o3jeff said:


> +1, all my ski stuff has been washed cleaned and put in a closet.



:roll:






Tim, how did the ride go yesterday?


----------

